# Ear Cartilage Damaged?



## Polo (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello everyone Im all new to the owning of a german shepherd and just want some good advice guys

Well I own a 10 week old german shepherd puppy and have been currently concerned with one of his ears not standing erect. When I first got the pup, only one of his ears were fully erect and the other was down. I didn't think much of it until I noticed a crease fully across his ear were it flapped down, it isnt like the other ear which goes up and down occasionally. That one ear never stood up completely yet is erect on the


----------



## Polo (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello everyone im all new to owning a german shepherd and just want some good advice to ease my worries

Well I own a 10 week old gsd pup and am worried about one of his ears, his left ear on the picture has a noticable crease that runs across inside the middle of his ear, the pup always had that one ear down and the other fully erect but it is starting to worry me since both bases of his ears are erect except the one ear where it appears folded in half, it especially worries me since the whole litter where I got him from had fully erect ears at 5 or 6 weeks. Could it be that the cartilage is damaged? Its only that one ear the other one is fine.I also noticed a dent on the edge of his ear. If so is there any way to assist it going up? Thank you and I appreciate all your help! Heres some pics


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks like his ear is uncurling. Do not worry. He is still really young and a lot of shepherds do not have one or both ears up at 10 weeks. My pups ears were not up until several months later ( after teething)


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a deep crease. I only saw one dog's ears so I'm not an expert though


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

Keep him chewing on bones/antlers this helps to strengthen the cartilage. I wouldn't be concerned yet.Here's a picture of my dog at about 15 weeks or so and one that I took the other day.


----------

